# Food shopping online?



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi. My son has severe allergies and we mostly eat rice and corn products... rice and corn flour so we can make our own bread and cakes we also need egg replacer...looking for Gluten free, Dairy free, and wheat free foods. Anyone know where to shop for stuff like that and how much it costs and if we can shop online?

thank you:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

adam4449 said:


> Hi. My son has severe allergies and we mostly eat rice and corn products... rice and corn flour so we can make our own bread and cakes we also need egg replacer...looking for Gluten free, Dairy free, and wheat free foods. Anyone know where to shop for stuff like that and how much it costs and if we can shop online?
> 
> thank you:ranger:





Adam you keep asking this question and people have answered the best they can.

It is very difficult to get this sort of thing in Cairo but you can go to the diet section in supermarkets and you may find it there


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

There is a shop near the Grand Mall in Maadi and they are a health store. I am not sure of the street name but it is to the right of the mall if you are looking at the mall. The road that goes towards degla.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> There is a shop near the Grand Mall in Maadi and they are a health store. I am not sure of the street name but it is to the right of the mall if you are looking at the mall. The road that goes towards degla.




I cant understand why he is asking again as he is no longer in Egypt


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you very much Charleen. God bless you for trying to help me out.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I cant understand why he is asking again as he is no longer in Egypt


Really? How wierd is that...thanks for letting me know. I don't need any interesting people contacting me, if you get my meaning..


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

First of all I'm in Egypt, secondly the reason I asked the same question twice is because I Never got an answer to my question over a year ago that's why I asked the sanething twice. I'm not asking about something silly like Where is the nearest Starbucks. My son is 3 and he has severe allergies and I need help and that's what this site is for. All you had to do is go to the next post if my question bothered you this much.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

Anyway, I will not ask the same question twice Admin. 

I'm sorry to bother you.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

There is a decent health section in Alfa market in Maadi.

Also, Gourmet Egypt | Home , not sure if they have the type of food you're looking for though.


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

*thank you*

Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Adam4449, why on earth are you looking for these items in Egypt when you say your location is New York.


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

*اه*

Orig, this was my brother's acct. he used to use it a lot and I took over. I never had a chance to change the info and the pic on the account.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

adam4449 said:


> Orig, this was my brother's acct. he used to use it a lot and I took over. I never had a chance to change the info and the pic on the account.




It is against our rules for someone to use your account or for you to use theirs.

Why not open an account in your own name

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

adam4449 said:


> First of all I'm in Egypt, secondly the reason I asked the same question twice is because I Never got an answer to my question over a year ago that's why I asked the sanething twice. I'm not asking about something silly like Where is the nearest Starbucks. My son is 3 and he has severe allergies and I need help and that's what this site is for. All you had to do is go to the next post if my question bothered you this much.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.




Firstly you posted yesterday that you are in New York, I deleted the message as it was in my opinion advertising. Now you say that you are using your brothers account.. I have banned this account as this will stop all the confusion please feel free to contact admin and open a new one


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

I can find corn flour and rice flour at my local Ragab... I would think if it's there then it's everywhere. (Needed some to fry me up some okra - hello, Texas!)

heck - egg replacer is hard to find back home in the US. good luck on that one!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

In the same position but have not found anything here, there is some alternatives, but not the exact right stuff. We bring it in with the extra 23Kg bag you are now allowed on Egypt Air from home...not to sure what the customs will think of this lot, if they decided to open this bag!


----------

